# hi



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

I am looking at a Stihl HT 75 Pole Saw Telescopic Shaft Assembly HT 101 131 75 that is bent to buy and repair. Does anyone know about the drive shaft. I imagine that it must be a solid shaft and if bent would need replacing. But I am not sure, because I have seen one. If somehow it is a flex shaft then I could straighten the housing and reuse the shaft. It is on ebay so I can not see it. an anyone tell me? Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

What's bent, the lower extension or the main (fat) tube? If the main tube is bent, then things inside are probably bent, and that would be expensive to replace - over $400 for the assembly. The HT75 was discontinued in 2005, replaced with the HT101 with a 4-mix engine (4 stroke that runs on mix). If just the lower extension is bent, and the engine runs well, it may be worth buying.
You'd have to pull it apart to access it accurately, and I suggest you wear disposable gloves as there's going to be aluminum powder residue that sticks to everything.

I've rebuilt many of these, and can guide you but would need to know more about the extent of the damage. If it was used commercially, I'd stay away from it unless it looks hardly used.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it's the upper part that's bent. I'll try and send a link for you to see. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-HT-75...X7y4dooebRVP%2BmGRGpM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have nothing to gain or lose here, but in your best interest I would stay away from that. A complete new unit is less than $600, and the drivetube is the more than half the cost of a new one. The main tube and lower extension are bent. I've been able to straighten lower extensions if they don't have a double bend in them, but I wouldn't even try to straighten the main tube as there are bearings that have to slide, or float within it to support the upper driveshaft as you extend the lower section. Any kinks would prevent them from floating.

This guy is pawning off what should be thrown away. You may be able to salvage the uppermost tube and the two clamps at the ends of the main tube. The floating bearings are probably captive in there, and even if the whole thing was good, you'd still need an engine and a gear head with guide bar and chain.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

They changed the drive assy. in 2006 and the new style one is stronger. To give you an idea of what they look like inside, see attached pic.
The one the guy is selling is the old style.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. That's what I needed to know. I was trying to put together a package deal with some other stuff to make it worth it, but I think I'll just pass on this one. Thanks again.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If anyone is interested, we have a new model Stihl HT-141 pole saw that cuts around corners. See attached pic. And, we've got some swamp land for sale too...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

That was pretty ingenious of STIHL to put in a universal joint.:freak:


----------

